# For Sale Section



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Im Barred from buying anything of Chesters ??? Why??? He just PM'd me to say this :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not being funny - but do you really have to ask?!?

We have no control over who is allowed to buy stuff, but a seller is well within his rights to do decline selling to a person if they wish. Personally, given some of your posts regarding him, I don't blame him. You were wanting to kick his head in and making personal threats about him at one point, so how the hell can he know you are serious or just trying to annoy him and wind him up.

:?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Not being funny - but do you really have to ask?!?
> 
> We have no control over who is allowed to buy stuff, but a seller is well within his rights to do decline selling to a person if they wish. Personally, given some of your posts regarding him, I don't blame him. You were wanting to kick his head in and making personal threats about him at one point, so how the hell can he know you are serious or just trying to annoy him and wind him up.
> 
> :?


Yeah understood, BUT if you look back at that topic it was related to WreckTT / Josefk. Now i was directing the threat at WreckTT / Josefk. Chesters hasnt admitted that he is those who ever they are. Or is he?

Thats the reason for the "ask" as you call it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As explained. Nobody, Each post has an IP address allocated to it, and each IP is then allocated against Usernames. So I can pull of a full list of usernames that have posted from specifc IPs etc etc. Chesters IP's don't match ANY other IP posted by a member of this forum. We can drill down to ISP, and the ISPs are different too.

Please can you let it drop. Thanks.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ok dude chill, i didnt even say Chesters is that other geezer.

Cool man, no point continuing this as its upsetting people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

As Kevin said , sit down and shut up


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

As i say, ****** *Chesters you little baby 

*Mod Edit*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Enough you two.

Lets not turn this bickering into anything more please.

Nick


----------

